# 100 posts



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

just thought I'd celebrate my 100th post...**** me I'm only really on this when in work......note to self.....do some work or get sacked!!!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AYE! :beerchug:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

keep the posts up peter, just tell your boss its a fighters forum and i said i'll beat him up if he dosent let you on here during work............he's not big is he???


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> ............he's not big is he???


ha ha


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats!

I'd be on 100 too if I wasn't so fscking lazy!


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> ............he's not big is he???


Nope.....SHE's about 8 stone....think you can manage that....??? hahahaha


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Imy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'd be on 100 too if I wasn't so fscking lazy!


Cheers....only out of sheer work bordem trust me....think its cos theres a good few local lads on here as well....


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, well, I'm public enemy number one here cuz of where I'm from.

And I'm proud of it.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Your not a man u fan as well are you?

haha


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Got it in one.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

and I was starting to like you as well !!! :icon6:


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

The more Man Utd fans here the better!


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Marc anychance of banning these Man U fans?

hahaha


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nah, but i think we should try to sway them, ive already changed a few of imys posts to include the lyrics of you'll never walk alone, i might change NLG's avatar to the shankly gates or something what dya think Nate!!


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

haha good idea....


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

You leave my lizard alone!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

PeterJ said:


> Nope.....SHE's about 8 stone....think you can manage that....??? hahahaha


Been away for a few days so allow me to reply to this only now...

*clears throat*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

*falls back on the chair laughing hysterically*

Quoting this cartoon, the things we find funny when we have only 4 hours sleep, eh! Blessed weekends  :clap:


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

pompey fan here so as long nobody is from southampton we'll be ok lol


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Pompey are the only team that always draw 0-0 with us. Always. But I respect them.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

For once, I have nothing reasonable to post in this thread.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

ROTFL thanks for your contribution anyway.

-the pot to the kettle-


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You just made it half-way to your century, Kunoichi!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

ha ha thanks for pointing that out, I never look at the posts number 

Do I get like a prize like now like? :clap:


----------

